# Lets play a game



## Muskratn (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello you wonderful heathens! So, I cut off my dreadlocks a few months ago and I've been placing them around the pacific north west, let's see if you guys can find them best of luck! (i'll buy you dinner if you do find them). they are mostly in nature by the way. Anyone else leave things for others to find? i'm curious to know.


----------



## ped (Jan 12, 2017)

Does poop count?


----------



## Renegade (Jan 13, 2017)

I left a stapler in the taco bell bathroom for someone to find yesterday.. its funny you do that becaude instead of tossing stuff out I usally leave it for someone to find and use..,i totally am down to play your game i will be on the look out.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 13, 2017)

In nola i found bullets in a mc ds restroom. I was like great.


----------



## Muskratn (Jan 16, 2017)

Renegade said:


> I left a stapler in the taco bell bathroom for someone to find yesterday.. its funny you do that becaude instead of tossing stuff out I usally leave it for someone to find and use..,i totally am down to play your game i will be on the look out.


Haha a stapler out of all things, that's great.


----------

